
GrubHub Raises $11 Million To Continue To Innovate and Grow - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/grubhub-raises-11-million-c-round-funding-2010-11
======
PStamatiou
For a second I thought this said GitHub and I was completely shocked given
mojombo's SUS speech...

------
jcsalvo
Congrats Matt & team!

